# Best way to clean out an old tank?



## winn0923 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi all,

So I bought this old used tank (comes with HOB filter). It is full of algea, mold, and calcium deposit. The owner must have leave the water in there for years... What is the best way to remove all of that junk and make it sparkling new (and fresh too)? I tried vinegar on the HOB filter without much success (the calcium deposit was way thick). Can I just throw the whole filter in a warm water bucket or something. It is an emperor 280 and it has an electrical cord so I'm not really comfortable with throwing that whole filter in the water because I afraid that it might damage it...

So suggestion anyone? Bleach? Vinegar? Etc.?


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

I would use more Vinegar. Fill the tank up to the top with water and run the filter for at least a week. I had a 90 gallon sump tank used in saltwater. This thing was NASTY. I dumped in two gallons of vinegar and 88 gallons of water. Let it sit for a week and the scum and deposits came off with a sponge. I wouldn't use bleach.


----------



## winn0923 (Oct 8, 2008)

How to do you remove the vinegar off? Just rinse off with water?


----------



## Bizill (Jul 20, 2008)

having a background in tinting automobile and residential/commercial buildings, i find the best way to clean any glass to near-perfection is with water and a stainless steel razor blade.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

if you use a razor blade be very careful not to scratch the glass. i would try the 2 gallons vinegar approach first. work smarter not harder.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

razor blade and dish soapy water.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Here is what I did http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=150423 :thumb:


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

I wouldn't use soap; it's tough to completely rinse away. I've used a combo of vinegar and razor blades in the past with good results.


----------



## kb3781 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm another vote for Vinegar and Razor Blade scraper. I just cleaned up a really nasty 55 gallon by first using Vinegar and then I found a really cheap Razor Blade Scraper set at Home Depot for $2. It really worked wonders (other than the fact that I sliced my thumb during the project).


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I use CLR, non-scratch pad, elbow grease and the garden hose. I especially like using the CLR on gunked up filters


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

Just an Idea

Couldn't you use plain Ammonia?

Even if you didn't get 100% out when rinsing, people use it to jump start there cycles anyway.

Sometimes I'm so clever or maybe I'm totally off here, any opinion?


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

wanted to answer my own question.
Just found this:

"_Whenever your tank is empty (usually before you start an aquarium) you will probably want to clean the glass. DO NOT EVER USE AN AMMONIA BASED CLEANING PRODUCT TO CLEAN THE GLASS. Even on the outside of the tank. The ammonia will seep through the glass and kill your fish! _"

WHAT?!
how the **** is it going to seep through the gass?
thats got to be BS.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

muriatic acid will destroy everything except silcone and glass...but be carefull with it ..its like vinegar on steroids...best used in the open air ...and hold your breath over it.

after the carnage..water will cancel out the acid.

and its very cheap.


----------

